# Bildwechsel dauert 5 Minuten (WinCC)



## Mecki (1 Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine laufende Anlage bei einem Kunden. Die Visualisierung ist mit WinCC 7.0 +WinCC User Archiv realisiert.
Nun kommt es vor, dass die Visu extrem langsam ist. D.h. ein angestoßener Bildwechsel kann bis zu 5 Minuten betragen. In dieser Zeit werden auch keine Eingabebefehler mehr ausgeführt und keine Variablen aktualisiert. Dann hilft nur ein Neustart der Visu, bzw. des Rechners.

Über die Suche konnte ich leider nichts finden, was mir weiterhelfen würde. Ein Request bei Siemens ergab, dass nur eine kostenpflichtige Analyse mir angeblich weiterhelfen kann.

Ich hoffe, hier hat noch jmd eine Idee, was ich machen kann um dem Fehler auf die Schliche zu kommen.

Angebunden ist die Visu über Ethernet an eine S7 414-2DP.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Controllfreak (1 Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte mal das Problem, dass der Treiber vom Meldungsdrucker das System ausgebremst hat. Treiber getauscht danach war alles bestens.
Vielleicht mal im Task-Manager nachschauen


----------



## joflow (1 Dezember 2010)

ISt dieses Verhalten schon immer so oder hat es sich erst in der letzten Zeit so ergeben?

Wurden Änderungen ins System, gebracht?
Neue Rechner mit gleicher IP, Name?
Neue Variablen, Skripte, Bilder o.Ä.
Bei allen Bildern oder nur bei bestimmten`?
Wurde neue Software installiert, oder ist der Rechner mal abgeschmiert?

Grüße


----------



## netmaster (1 Dezember 2010)

Ich kann nur von Felxible reden. Habe hier auch extrem lange umschaltzeiten gehabt. Da waren die projektierten Bilder schuld. Es war einfach zu viel auf einen Bild.


----------



## joflow (1 Dezember 2010)

netmaster schrieb:


> Ich kann nur von Felxible reden. Habe hier auch extrem lange umschaltzeiten gehabt. Da waren die projektierten Bilder schuld. Es war einfach zu viel auf einen Bild.



Du meinst es waren zuviele dynamisierte Objekte im Bild.

Aber bei 5 Minuten hat das meiner Meinung nach nichts mehr mit der Anzahl zu tun....vielleicht eher mit einem Skript das hängt, weil es auf irgendwas wartet.

Grüße


----------



## netmaster (1 Dezember 2010)

Genau sowas in die Richtung. Das er beim Bildwechsel irgendwelche Scripte ausführt die nicht richtig abgearbeitet werden konnten.


----------



## joflow (1 Dezember 2010)

Das muss dann aber neu sein. Ich dneke nicht das der Kunde eine Visu abnimmt welche 5 Minuten Bildaufschlagszeit hat.

Deswegen muss irgendwas anderes sein. Deswegen meine Fragen, die er mal beantworten soll!

Grüße


----------



## Mecki (1 Dezember 2010)

joflow schrieb:


> ISt dieses Verhalten schon immer so oder hat es sich erst in der letzten Zeit so ergeben?



Genau sagen kann ich das nicht. Das Problem wurde anfang Dieser Woche an mich herangetragen.



> Wurden Änderungen ins System, gebracht?


Nein.



> Neue Rechner mit gleicher IP, Name?


Das Netzwerk ist ein Inselnetz, es wurden keine Geräte ergänzt.



> Neue Variablen, Skripte, Bilder o.Ä.



Es läuft eine Rohdatenkopplung mit Hilfe von C-Funktionen. Dabei werden Anlagendaten (gepuffert in einem Ringpuffer auf der S7) zur Visu geschickt und in einer Datei abgelegt für die QS. Diese Umsetzung haben wir in der exakt gleichen Form auch in anderen Maschinen beim gleichen Kunden laufen, ohne Probleme.



> Bei allen Bildern oder nur bei bestimmten`?


Ist bei allen Bildern so.



> Wurde neue Software installiert, oder ist der Rechner mal abgeschmiert?


Nein ist mir nicht bekannt, dass es Systemabstürze gab.


Gruß
Mecki


----------



## Jochen Kühner (1 Dezember 2010)

Also wir hatten schon das Problem das wir in Scripten Variablennamen dynamisch zusammengesetzt haben, und diese dann gelesen haben. Über ReadTag und nicht ReadTagWait)

Dadurch werden die Variablen in den Variablenmanager eingetragen und die ganze Visu wurde nach einer Zeit (Wenn zu viele Variablen im Manager waren) langsam.
Bei uns lies sich dies dann durch ändern in ReadTagWait beheben. Diese Funktion wartet zwar bis sie den neuen Wert von der SPS hat, aber die Variablen werden nicht in den Manager eingetragen!

Aber das war nun spezifisch an unsere Anlage, denke ohne genauere Informationen oder das Projekt kann man da nicht viel sagen, da dies bei WinCC so viele Ursachen haben kann!


----------



## joflow (1 Dezember 2010)

Hast Du mal die Script Diagnose beim Bildaufschlag mitlaufen lassen? KOmmen fehler in dem Diagnosefenster?

Grüße


----------



## Mecki (1 Dezember 2010)

joflow schrieb:


> Hast Du mal die Script Diagnose beim Bildaufschlag mitlaufen lassen? KOmmen fehler in dem Diagnosefenster?
> 
> Grüße



Nein das habe ich noch nicht gemacht. Wo finde ich das Fenster denn? Über den Projekteditor, versteckt in einem Untermenü?

Verstehe ich dich dann richtig, dass ich die Script-Diagnose starte und dann die Visu neu anlaufen lasse?

Danke und Gruß
Mecki


----------



## joflow (1 Dezember 2010)

Hi, 

Du findest das Tool "apdiag" unter folgendem Pfad:

*Installpath*\SIEMENS\WinCC\uTools\apdiag.exe

Das führst Du dann aus, klickst oben im Menü dann auf Start, dort bekommst Du dann noch die verschiedenen Levels angezeigt, die lässt Du alle angewählt und sagst dann ok. Dann machst Du ein Bildwechsel. 

Sollten Scriptfehler vorhanden sein, bekommst Du diese in dem Ausgabefenster angezeigt. Sollten keine kommen, ggf die Parametrierung der APDIAG.exe noch mal prüfen und das ganze nochmal testen.

Wenn Fehler kommen, dann analysieren oder hier einfach mal einen Auszug davon posten.

Grüße


----------



## pretender2009 (1 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Versuch mal folgendes: Die WinCC Runtime beenden, alle Anwendungen schließen und auf dem Desktop oder unter C:\Program Files\Siemens\WinCC\bin die Datei Reset_WinCC.vbs ausführen. Warten bis die Rückmeldung „Ready“ erscheint (kann etwas dauern) und dann den PC neu starten. Bitte den PC nach dem Neustart auf fehlerfreie Funktion der Anwendungen prüfen. 
Grund der hohen PC Auslastung ist eine Systemdatei die sich im laufenden Betrieb immer mehr „aufbläht“. Mit dem Neustart wird diese Datei wieder zurückgesetzt.

pretender2009


----------



## joflow (1 Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich denke nicht das das ein Problem ist, ein Versuch ist es allemal wert. Aber Reset WinCC ist rein technisch gesehen bei einem Neustart nichtrelevant, da reset WinCC nur alle WinCC und Step7 Tasks beendet. Das geschieht bei einem Neustart ebenso. 

Wurde denn schon mal ein Neustart durchgeführt?

Grüsse.


----------



## Mecki (2 Dezember 2010)

joflow schrieb:


> Wurde denn schon mal ein Neustart durchgeführt?
> 
> Grüsse.



Vielen Dank erstmal für eure Hilfe, ich werde es bei nächster Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren und auf jeden Fall das Ergebnis posten.

Es wurden schon mehrere Neustarts durchgeführt, auch das resetWinCC wurde schon des öfteren gemacht.
Das Problem kommt aber immer wieder. Im Moment macht der Kunde selber immer einen Neustart, wenn es bei der Visu klemmt.

Kann das Alarmlogging oder die Rohdatenkopplung zu so einem langsamen System führen?

Gruß
Mecki


----------



## joflow (3 Dezember 2010)

Eigentlich nicht. Wenn dann ggf. Irgendwelche Skripts die dafür zustàndig sind. Oder hast Du etwas so spezielles mit ALG gemacht?

Grüsse


----------



## Approx (3 Dezember 2010)

Schau mal in die WinCC Diagnose-Logfiles! Unter dem Installationsverzeichnis unter C:\Programme\Siemens\WinCC\Diagnose sind die Dateien zu finden. Interessant ist z.B. die WinCCStart.

Gruß Approx


----------



## Mecki (8 Dezember 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> Schau mal in die WinCC Diagnose-Logfiles! Unter dem Installationsverzeichnis unter C:\Programme\Siemens\WinCC\Diagnose sind die Dateien zu finden. Interessant ist z.B. die WinCCStart.
> 
> Gruß Approx



So, ich habe die Files nun auf meinem Rechner. Es gibt 3 WinCCStart.log .
Nach welchen Einträgen sollte ich da nun suchen?

Ich bekam außerdem den Hinweis, dass beim Schließen der Visu die Meldung kam "Nicht genügend virtueller Arbeitsspeicher"

Gruß
Mecki


----------



## Approx (8 Dezember 2010)

Die neueste Logdatei (Zeitstempel) ist die Interessante. WinCC trägt alles, was beim Starten der Runtime so passiert in diese Datei ein. Auch eventuelle Fehler. Nach irgendwelchen Error-Infos solltest Du mal gucken. Es gibt in dem Verzeichnis "Diagnose" noch weitere Logfiles, z.B. über die Kommunikationstreiber usw. So viele Dateien sind es ja nicht...
Wenn Du Rechnerprobleme vermutest, dann schau mal unter der Systemsteuerung->Verwaltung->Ereignisanzeige->System (oder Anwendung) nach. Wenn der Rechner was zu meckern hat, dann trägt er das dort ein.
Konkretere Hilfen kann ich leider nicht geben.
Gruß Approx


----------



## Mecki (8 Dezember 2010)

Ich kann gerne mal die neuste Datei posten, ich sehe dort nur einige Time-Out Meldungen, kann damit aber nciht so recht etwas anfangen. Vielleicht wird hier im Forum jemand schlau daraus.

Danke für eure tatkräftige Hilfe.


----------



## Approx (8 Dezember 2010)

Mecki schrieb:


> Ich kann gerne mal die neuste Datei posten, ich sehe dort nur einige Time-Out Meldungen, kann damit aber nciht so recht etwas anfangen. Vielleicht wird hier im Forum jemand schlau daraus.
> 
> Danke für eure tatkräftige Hilfe.


Poste doch bitte den gesamten Diagnose-Ordner. Handelt es sich um ein migriertes WinCC-Projekt? Sieht mir doch danach aus, als wäre das Projekt ursprünglich unter WinCC6.0 erstellt worden. Falls ja, dann müsste im GraCS-Ordner noch eine Datei "Convert.log" existieren. Die auch mal bitte posten.
Wie sieht es mit dem Hinweis auf die Script-Diagnose aus? Hast Du das schon mal probiert? Wie sieht es mit der Rechner-Hardware aus? 
Hat die S7400 noch andere Kommunikation zu leisten, wie viele OP-Verbindungen sind bei der CPU aktiv? Greifen evtl noch andere HMI-Systeme auf die S7 zu?

Gruß


----------



## joflow (8 Dezember 2010)

Hast du die Script Diagnose mal durchlaufen lassen jetzzt?

Die WinCCStartlog schreibt ja nur Fehler mit, die beim Hochlaufen passieren. Somit eigentlich zu vernachlässigen.

Die Probleme treten ja auf, während die Runtime läuft. Deswegen ist es wichtig die Script Diagnose zu lesen.

Also mach das bitte mal.

Beste Grüße


----------

